# Some Homemade Sayas



## barramonday (Sep 30, 2022)

Here are a few pics and a group shot of the current work lineup, nothing special but pretty happy with this group.I recently bought some new work knives celebrate a new job, made some sayas from scraps in my wood shop. They are friction fit as I find with such limited space in the kitchens I've been working in that keeping lives in an ice cream tray in sayas under the bench works best for me.








Here are a few pics and a group shot of the current work lineup, nothing special but pretty happy with this group.I recently bought some new work knives celebrate a new job, made some sayas from scraps in my wood shop.


----------



## MowgFace (Sep 30, 2022)

Great work! 2pc or 3pc sayas?


----------



## deltaplex (Sep 30, 2022)

Looks really nice!


----------



## barramonday (Sep 30, 2022)

MowgFace said:


> Great work! 2pc or 3pc sayas?


Just 2pc, cavity made with a trim router and finessed with chisels and router planes.
Timbers are Silky oak, Vic ash, red gum or iron bark (unsure) and NG rosewood.


----------



## EnderzShadow (Oct 11, 2022)

Very nice. How long have you been making sayas and how long did this project take?


----------

